

The Dropout's Guide to Antenna Design - cfinger
http://colinkarpfinger.com/blog/2010/the-dropouts-guide-to-antenna-design/

======
mattbauer
Colin worked for us on Pedal Brain. The things he talks about were all used in
our antenna work. It's based on the work of a rather serious antenna designer
who I can't mention by name. I'll only say you use his antenna's multiple
times a day.

